

Bitcoin Spear Phishing the greedy - quadlock

Spear-phishermen are aiming for your wallet. At first glance, it may look like you could score someone else&#x27;s wallet because some noob sent the wrong person this message. All you have to do is download his wallet and, BAM, you can transfer his coins to your wallet. Not so fast... You would be giving out an IP more likely to have a wallet of it&#x27;s own, and the goo.gl would download a zip archive, which I suspect if you opened it would be some sort of malware to hack your system for it&#x27;s coins.<p>As you may notice, I changed identifying details.<p>&quot;&quot;&quot;
Hello YYYYYY…<p>I just did what you advised me to do but the problem remains the same : importing the private key is not working…. drives me nuts!
Last time I checked blockchain.info ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blockchain.info&#x2F;address&#x2F;XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX ) there was still XX.XXXXXXXXX BTC ! But no way my bitcoinqt client loads the key so I am stuck with those BTCs.<p>Thanks for offering your help with this. Here is my wallet.dat with the password http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;XXXXX. If you need anything else let me know.
If you can load the key please send the BTCs to VFVFFVFVFVFVFVFVFVFVFVFVFVFVF<p>This would help me so much. Thanks YYYYYY!<p>ZZZZZZ&quot;&quot;&quot;<p>The href of that blockchain.info pointed to a different url http:&#x2F;&#x2F;campaignbird.com&#x2F;click&#x2F;BNBNBNBNBNBNB
and the goo.gl resolves to a zip file at a .nl domain.
======
tehwebguy
Got one of these today as well, this one claimed to have about 30 BTC

